# I Need Input For A New Design



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

For a Willy's my buddy gave me around 7 years ago. It's been knocking around my dash board all this time. Really bad nail polish job on it. I got out some 600 grit and I kinda like the way it looks now! But maybe you guys can give me some ideas. 

I did stock up on a bunch of watel decals and am ready to dive in. Let me have your opinions please.

This should be good!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Joe, I'm certain the gang will be along shortly. We take our Willys pretty seriously around here! 

Some how I seem to have accumulated 15 Willys without even trying. It's no secret that I love them ....but I still live in denial and try to play it down. I look at the Aurora Willys as an open canvas. Beautiful and curvy with never ending options for mischief. This options list grow with each one I build. For sure the gasser is the popular model...but I've also done the chop top, the street rod, the salt racer, the full fendered pick up and even a skirted speedster version... all based off the original t-jet body. Some times you can even squeeze in the speedline interior! So hard to choose.

The mold lines are the first thing to go as they will upset any paintjob you choose to lay down. Not a big fan of of the rear license plate because it upsets the nifty swoopy line of the trunk as it falls away from the roof... and also the paint job thing again. Anything that upsets the eye must be scrutinized.

Deletion of the side mouldings doesnt hurt my feelings a bit either. Like the plate delete it helps accentuate the transition from the roof to the low slung wide fenders. The push bar falls into this category as well, depending on which route you have chosen to go. Deleting it makes those rear fenders appear to hang out all that much more when viewed from behind.

The stock molded grill has almost become an automatic delete these days as well. Pretty lack luster as details go. IMHO the gaping hole left after the delete is better looking even if you choose not to fill it. Maybe a fuel tank? Ya know?

The meatloaf pan hood scoop leaves something to be desired even if you're a purist. Fill it or flaunt it...there are plenty of choices available and they look great just shaved off too!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

bill - you gotta show him your bad a$$ pumpkin orange willy!!!! 

Wes


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I don't know, a little rust and I think you're there.
Maybe a little train smoke?


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

if you did a wash of artist ink in a red brown mix,it would simulate rust nicely on the sanded spots.


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

yeah Rust it!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Bill what Wes said....Pumkin, Pumkin, Pumkin!!!

Bob...Add a skull driver head...zilla


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Now I need to figure out how to make rust. And get rid of all the body lines. And maybe the bumper...grill...plate...Oh Boy!!

Bill you are going to be my inspiration. Show me some WILLY"S!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=189700&highlight=Willys+Contest

Lets start here even though a lot of pix are long gone there are some very note-worthy shots remaining.


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Here's a few*

Havent bothered to finish the p/u or the speedster yet...sometime I rekon....LOL....

Inspired by a Lakes racer I spied once









Punkin Jack/Chopped Top


















Skirted Speedster









Pick up with coupe style rear windows and full fenders









Black Speedline Street Rod









Olive Oiler


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

OMG!!

Where do you get those cool pipes? I seen a few different style. In the Model Murderer thread too.

How the heck did you chop that top and put it back together???? Looks amazing!!!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I really like the pipes that Dash uses on their version of Auroras SuperModified. They are getting harder to come by. Most of us steal pipes from die casts when ever possible. Some time I twist up my own using plastruct tubular stock. some guys use solder or stainless pins or stock...you name it!


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*Here an idea of mine for a Willy's !*

THis is actually from a series of resincasts that I prototyped from a JL pink Willys & a HW '40 Ford Woody.It is on a long wheelbase T-Jet type chassis.


Neal :dude:


----------



## Rawafx (Jul 20, 1999)

Do you Willys fans remember the movie called "Hot Rod" with Robert Culp? I may have to dig it out today and watch it!!! I think the best line in the movie was, "It moved" when they were first looking at it.

Bob Weichbrodt
RAwafx
W-S, NC


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Here's one of the best I've seen!!! Somebody done some nice work with this one...Love the dragstrip wiggle on takeoff...RM


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

Hilltop Raceway said:


> Here's one of the best I've seen!!! Somebody done some nice work with this one...Love the dragstrip wiggle on takeoff...RM
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d4X8aEv0ruo




That is sick!!!!


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Some sweet lookers! :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

*Rust or bust...Hooters! Nevermind (LOL)*



Joe65SkylarkGS said:


> Now I need to figure out how to make rust. And get rid of all the body lines. And maybe the bumper...grill...plate...Oh Boy!!
> 
> Bill you are going to be my inspiration. Show me some WILLY"S!!!


SkylarkGS,

Just take a piece of paper and fold up the edges about 1/4" and plop some brown down out of the bottle. This will let the paint dry a bit and then dip a stiff bristled brush that you don't care about into the paint and start dabbing. If you keep doing this it will build up in a rusty 3-D type pattern...now you have rust. 

You can plop down some black also and go back here and there with this sorta dry paint, with less paint on the brush this time, and shadow here and there.

I have a few pictures posted in the general Discusion slot car thread under the title of "the never ending slot car thread" ( or something like that ) of a couple I did last year in my garage while keeping an eye out on my kids playing. The hot weather may have helped dry out the paint a bit faster and helped with this Rust treatment.

Bob...oh man some more SUPER Willys by everyone!!...zilla


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

yep drybrushing is a great technique.literally wipe most of the paint off the brush.this will prevent paint getting in the details,and whenever possible work across the grain of detail so the paint adheres to the raised surfaces,and does not get into the shadowed area,ie,hood lines,window trims,etc.i used tp paint miniatures when i was a kid,fir a local hobby shop,and the technique is a little different,but can easily be done on car models,and such.you can also try waterbased paint and use artists inks thinned with water to do a glazing technique which warms up colors alot.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

I have updated pictures but can't post them??

I spent more time sanding and it got alot better but I can't show you guys??

I'm at my picture limit??


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Try photobucket.com it's free, you don't have to click on thumbnails to see it...RM


----------



## slotcarman12078 (Oct 3, 2008)

Yup!!! Nothing like photobucket to make posting pics easy peasy!! Search photobucket, takes about 5 minutes to establish an account, then upload pics just like you would here. Go with large format or extra large in your choice of size, and when they come up, a couple clicks and you're done. When you're ready to post up pics, find the one you want on the bucket, cursor over it and a panel with options pops up. Copy and paste the one with the [img on it, and paste it right on your post. It is best to have two tabs open, one for HT, one for PB. This makes adding more pics easier. When you do, your pics will show up like this....










I hope this makes the decision easier!! I was reluctant to do it at first, but it's way easier than anything else I tried!!


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

slotcarman12078 said:


> Yup!!! Nothing like photobucket to make posting pics easy peasy!! Search photobucket, takes about 5 minutes to establish an account, then upload pics just like you would here. Go with large format or extra large in your choice of size, and when they come up, a couple clicks and you're done. When you're ready to post up pics, find the one you want on the bucket, cursor over it and a panel with options pops up. Copy and paste the one with the [img on it, and paste it right on your post. It is best to have two tabs open, one for HT, one for PB. This makes adding more pics easier. When you do, your pics will show up like this....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


'
'I actually opened an account last week. I just need to do it once and i'll get it. I'll have a buddy help me do it. I have a bunch on new pictures to post too!!

Thanks.


----------



## shocker36 (Jul 5, 2008)

Where did you get the front tires?


Bill Hall said:


> Joe, I'm certain the gang will be along shortly. We take our Willys pretty seriously around here!
> 
> Some how I seem to have accumulated 15 Willys without even trying. It's no secret that I love them ....but I still live in denial and try to play it down. I look at the Aurora Willys as an open canvas. Beautiful and curvy with never ending options for mischief. This options list grow with each one I build. For sure the gasser is the popular model...but I've also done the chop top, the street rod, the salt racer, the full fendered pick up and even a skirted speedster version... all based off the original t-jet body. Some times you can even squeeze in the speedline interior! So hard to choose.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

Shocker:

The fronts came off a Hot Wheels Drag Car... an altered T-bucket thing in red. Sadly they are not an O-ring. They have an internal groove and the wheel has corresponding center ridge so at some point they may have to be delt with. 

In practice find them to be a bit hard for the track....mainly a noise thing.


----------



## Joe65SkylarkGS (Feb 15, 2010)

How bout nipping the hard tires off the rims Bill? Then you can O-ring em!


----------



## gonegonzo (Jan 18, 2006)

Bill,

Is there build coverage on the green Willys Speedster ? What an awsome little car . It screams Hot Rod .

Gonzo


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*Upside down and on fire*

Joe: No can do! The rim has a raised spine around the center....like those annoying stock Tomy mostrosities from a while back. The ridge could be machined off ...but it would be very a delicate operation.

Gonzo: Thanks! That silly Willys is actually a VERY early pre-hobby talk, predigital camera, and pre goop build. Easily one of my favorite cars and I dont even have a decent picture of it. There's no poop on the build except for the recent windsheild retrofit a few months ago. I did some goop work a few years back to fill the genetically inherent "hood nostrils" where all Willys shrunk down back in the day. It originally arrived with squared out rear fender wells as though someone had cut them out with *****. Very gruesome! It's one saving grace was a mint solid rivet chassis. Ironically, if this car to come across my bench now; I would restore it

I was a bit more savage in those days, and in my defense the goop thing hadnt been developed yet. I had no recourse but to start whittling and find the car within the car. The rear fender line was cleaned up first. This naturally made the tail look like a cat in heat (a look I detest) so the roof had to come off to ballance it out some. At that point the front fenders looked Dee Yoo Em dumb. Rather than cutting them high and tight like every one else and their brother, a straight line was chosen from the bottom of the "A" gap and pulled north and south across the top of the fender, then right along the outside edge of grill down through the front apron. It was part of my "whole why be normal phase?" and left just enough of the front end to be different. 

The widget pieces were fitted from junk that was laying around. The Hot-Rod windsheild frame that was originally used was a huge liability and would break off if you looked at it wrong. I swore to retrofit the next time it broke. The glass you see now is identical to the bullet-proof unit that was used on the HOHT Roadsters. The updated glass turned out to be the missing link that pulled the build together cosmetically and as a bonus also acts as a second roll bar in a bad tumble.

The turns come up fast...and tumble she does. One of those explosive cars ya just cant help but pull the trigger on. Powered by a red tipped green wire early AFX arm, Super ll mags, through a buffed up gear set with a 9 tooth final, on sticky silicones...she will get away from you and still has more legs.


----------

